# New member here with a few questions



## Roger (Mar 14, 2016)

Well, I am new to the drywall field for sure. 
I am have a few questions on what guys prefer for finish coats.
I am using USG green lid thinned a tad with water for tapping but, what USG would you choose for coat #2 #3 etc. Dark Blue for subsequent steps?
What about your corners would you prefer Topping compound to finish those out or something else.
BTW, USG seems to be it around here with a few carrying NGS. 
I wanted to get some Westpac bluedot for taping but, nobody carries it around here. Oh well


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Westpac Red Dot for setting tape and corners. Westpac Green or Black Dot for top coats.
Oh, and welcome to the board.
In USG it would be taping for setting tape and corners and topping for finish coats.
https://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/en/products-solutions/products/finishes/joint-compounds.html


----------



## Roger (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Willy's,
Sadly no Westpac suppliers nearby so I'm safe to to say Green Lid for taping then Blue plus 3 for coats #2-#3 etc there after would be your choice?
I am probably gonna get a few comments as I know this is preference but just curious. Would you choose to go Topping light blue lid for inside corners.
I'm done taping with green and I wonder how the Blue plus 3 does in comparison to the gold lid USG ultra light weight. 
I have not tried it after initial taping with green. Any thoughts on it?
Thanks.


----------



## Roger (Mar 14, 2016)

On, sorry didn't read it well enough. I see you like the light blue lid (topping) for finish coats.


----------

